# Boat trailer tongue stairs for vee bow vee bottom alum boat



## Wistex (Feb 28, 2012)

hello

i am looking for a design for fabricating a set of stairs / steps to attach to the trailer's tongue to make it safer / easier moving into the vee bow of the boat from the tow vehicle and moving out of the boat over the bow when leaving the water.

wistex

something prefabricated would be ok too, if not too expensive....

*HOWDY, I FOUND WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR. THANKS FOLKS. *


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 3, 2012)

https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Quality-Mark-BowStep-3-Step-Ladder-Starboard-with-Right-Handle&i=98676&r=view&aID=603M&cID=SHOPPING_98676

https://compare.ebay.com/like/400280502522

https://compare.ebay.com/like/400264673842

Here are some examples, nothing seems like a perfect solution.
Tim


----------

